# Marsh Creek, Id. Where Drysuits Go To Die.



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice TR, sufferfest to never forget. How much more flow would u need to float your cat? And would the strainers then become too hard to avoid?

Burly...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

From what I’ve heard, trees start moving along with you in the 4’ range. I don’t personally know. It would have been much easier for us to have double the water and half the weight.


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

We ran Marsh Creek on May 15, 2010 with water level at 3.3 ft. Definitely a lot of dragging but not as much as you. We also portaged Dagger but had six heavily loaded rafts and cats. The water went up to 3.6 and the group behind us said they didn't have to drag boats at all and Dagger was no issue. We were exhausted after two days. But the layover at Trail Flat was awesome!


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Marsh Cr used to be easier until wildfire burned the entire area. Haven’t been down since but anyone doing in more than super small craft should go prepared for lots of wood. Definitely an adventure.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

This is why we fly🍺


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

Great TR with pic's Thanks for posting.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Great info.

We launched on the 12th. Can echo everything you wrote. Wish we had known you were going to cut openings -- might have waited a few days longer...

Agreed on Dagger. Really junky at that flow. Considered running left and portaging the main drop at river level, but compadres talked me out of it. We put back in same spot you did.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

mikesee said:


> Great info.
> 
> We launched on the 12th. Can echo everything you wrote. Wish we had known you were going to cut openings -- might have waited a few days longer...
> 
> Agreed on Dagger. Really junky at that flow. Considered running left and portaging the main drop at river level, but compadres talked me out of it. We put back in same spot you did.


We brought too much stuff to portage, so we had to cut our way down. Plus there was the idea that everyone else would have a better trip, until high water cleared everything out. Were you in duckies? I thought I saw where someone had launched at that snow bridge.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

I admire the adventurous spirit of it, man. You won't soon forget it.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

I've done a few trips like this --multiday drags and portages in snow and ice. Challenges like this prove your mettle and become life's defining moments. The more you pay for passage, the more value it retains as years pass. A hard mile is time well spent.

I almost opted to join when you first posted the idea. I did some research, watched video TRs and even talked with my buddy about it. I decided against it, but mostly because of logistics (honest I tell ya). Then I wasn't sure if you were actually going to do it. But you did!

This is elite class adventure. Much respect. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Wallrat said:


> We brought too much stuff to portage, so we had to cut our way down. Plus there was the idea that everyone else would have a better trip, until high water cleared everything out. Were you in duckies? I thought I saw where someone had launched at that snow bridge.



Packrafts. We skied 55 miles through the Sawtooths to get to the launch spot. Packed and inflated our boats, launched at 2pm, and were snugly in camp below the Bear Valley Creek confluence by 6pm.

Floated to ~10 miles down the main, then skied over to the Selway to enjoy cedars and Moose Juice.

TR here.


----------



## Liam Hurlburt (Oct 4, 2018)

mikesee said:


> Packrafts. We skied 55 miles through the Sawtooths to get to the launch spot. Packed and inflated our boats, launched at 2pm, and were snugly in camp below the Bear Valley Creek confluence by 6pm.
> 
> Floated to ~10 miles down the main, then skied over to the Selway to enjoy cedars and Moose Juice.
> 
> ...


You guys skied in packrafts? That's pretty badass! Looking forward to your TR!!


----------



## Nickdanger (Mar 30, 2004)

@Wallrat, Epic trip. Hats off! Thanks for the TR. @mikesee, damn! looking forward to your TR.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

.


----------

